# Wet or Dry?



## hunter-27 (Jan 10, 2010)

This is the question I propose to you all.  I know what I do and it works for me.  I am just curious to get sampling of the general population around here.  Do you wet sand your pieces (pens) or dry sand them?  Some may use both, but for the purpose of this poll if you include it at all in your process please vote for the H2O.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 10, 2010)

I am assuming you are talking about plastics?


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 10, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I am assuming you are talking about plastics?


 Assume NOTHING!!!!:wink:

That was my intention but I failed to mention it.  Some wet sand their ca on wood I'm sure so vote your gut. :biggrin:


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 10, 2010)

I wet sand EVERYTHING that's not wood.  I'm pretty heavy-handed, so it helps keep the heat down and I think it produces a superior finish.  YMMV.  I also wet sand CA finished wood for the same reasons.  After all, a CA finish is technically a plastic coating.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jan 10, 2010)

Dry sand wood, wet sand acrylics and just buff CA.


----------



## Manny (Jan 10, 2010)

What is this sanding thing you all keep talking about


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 10, 2010)

Manny said:


> What is this sanding thing you all keep talking about


 Ok smarty-pants, I think it is time for a video tutorial to show us the error of our ways. :biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 10, 2010)

I prefer dry sanding.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 10, 2010)

Wet. Everything....plastic,metal or wood
Of course once there are several coats of CA on the wood first:wink:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 10, 2010)

Wet, then more wet, then wetter!


----------



## mredburn (Jan 10, 2010)

definitely I'm all wet.


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 10, 2010)

Dry sand wood, wet sand CA and acrylics.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 10, 2010)

Bare wood dry, other than that always wet I think it works better. Then what do I know I think TV wrestling is real.:biggrin: Santa isn't but the easter bunny is.:rotfl:


----------



## JohnU (Jan 10, 2010)

I never used to wet sand until recently. I was amazed at how much nicer it turned out and had very little to buff unlike before trying to buff out the light scratches.  It has also saved on my micro mesh life.  Of course I dry sand naked wood but my micro mesh only works wet now.


----------



## B727phixer (Jan 10, 2010)

Wet!:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 11, 2010)

Wet with a ciuple drops of dish soap added to the water conatiner. This time of year I microwave on high for 1 minute before use.........Ice cubes don't san so good!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 11, 2010)

What does the dish soap do?


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 11, 2010)

Displaced Canadian said:


> What does the dish soap do?


 
Here in Ky we use it to clean the plates and such after we have eaten.
It helps clean them off.
That was a easy ????????????


----------



## FatPat (Jan 11, 2010)

Just started wet sanding wood 
Happy with results

Pat


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 11, 2010)

I wet sand.  Helps with dust control and heat issues.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 11, 2010)

Displaced Canadian said:


> What does the dish soap do?



Acts as a "lubricant" and may extend the life of MM. Some will argue that the "shine" factor is greater with the use of dishwahing soap.


----------



## Chief Hill (Jan 11, 2010)

WET WET WET......  I only do a quick dry light sand before applying CA then, 0000 Steel wool on the CA before going to a wet MM 12000.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 13, 2010)

bumping this for the last hour of voting. :biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well now, to this, I am a bit shocked at the lop-sided percentages. Thanks for those who voted.


----------

